# Black Friday Sale is here



## Carbondioxide (24 Nov 2022)

Today is the day! The Black Friday promotion starts tonight and lasts till Sunday at 11:59 pm! Are you ready for this?! Catch a 30% discount across our range with the code BF30 and get your dream CO2 gear in the best deal! Shop Now: www.co2art.co.uk


----------



## FrozenShivers (25 Nov 2022)

This is tempting me to try Co2 for the first time....argh!


----------



## Carbondioxide (1 Dec 2022)

FrozenShivers said:


> This is tempting me to try Co2 for the first time....argh!


Hey, I know i packed a few orders for my fellow Scottish aquascapers. Were you one of them then?


----------



## FrozenShivers (1 Dec 2022)

Carbondioxide said:


> Hey, I know i packed a few orders for my fellow Scottish aquascapers. Were you one of them then?



Hello, after much tooing and frooing, I ordered your SE kit! Excited and scared at the same time haha.


----------

